# Greetings from Somerville, AL



## Shawn E. Donahoo (Apr 20, 2020)

Formally trained, Berklee Graduate (Music Synthesis-1989) with a Master's in Composition (Univ of Alabama-1993). New to the forum and wanted to introduce myself by way of a recently completed work.

**


Hoping to connect with video producers for soundtrack development.

*My Story*

The power that music has to connect us with memories can be absolutely magical and intoxicating. It pours itself into each person’s unique mold, and resonates differently to match what we need. I love that. It’s always been a place of safe refuge for me, and it’s comforting to know that it can be for others...

It has been said, that “Art imitates Life.” We certainly know, thru experience, that music is an expression of life. But it can be so much more. My favorite quote, from C.G. Jung, is his attempt to define Art, “Art is a bridge thrown out toward and unseen shore...” which I interpret to have spiritual, mystical properties—a yearning, reaching toward connecting with something greater than ourselves.

Enjoy these soundtracks of the imagination...

*SOCIAL MEDIA LINKS*

https://www.youtube.com/user/sedonahoo/
https://soundcloud.com/user-140073223
https://www.songtradr.com/user/profile/shawnedonahoo










Shawn E. Donahoo


Bachelor of Music: Music Synthesis - Berklee College of Music (1989) Master of Music: Composition - University of Alabama,Tuscaloosa (1993) Piano Principal Newsletter: https://www.facebook.com/ancientfountainmusic/app/123077107711598/




shawnedonahoo.bandcamp.com


----------



## jonathanparham (Apr 20, 2020)

welcome


----------



## Shawn E. Donahoo (Apr 20, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 20, 2020)

Hey Shawn, welcome to VIC!  Love the energy of the tune, it has that 1980s vibe. 

All the best!


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Apr 20, 2020)

Hello Shawn, have you journeyed to what I consider temples of music, Fame and Muscle Shoals? I lived in Fort Benning/Columbus GA as a young teen and heard some great tunes in the 60s/70s. By the way, U of A, Tuskegee, or UAB? I almost went to Auburn, so you may not know the "War Eagle' cry of "Punt, Bama, Punt!"---yes, I am old!

Cheers and glad to meet a "Southern Man".

Carlos


----------



## Shawn E. Donahoo (Apr 21, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> Hey Shawn, welcome to VIC!  Love the energy of the tune, it has that 1980s vibe.
> 
> All the best!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Shawn E. Donahoo (Apr 21, 2020)

C.R. Rivera said:


> Hello Shawn, have you journeyed to what I consider temples of music, Fame and Muscle Shoals? I lived in Fort Benning/Columbus GA as a young teen and heard some great tunes in the 60s/70s. By the way, U of A, Tuskegee, or UAB? I almost went to Auburn, so you may not know the "War Eagle' cry of "Punt, Bama, Punt!"---yes, I am old!
> 
> Cheers and glad to meet a "Southern Man".
> 
> Carlos



Yes, I've played there a few times. Univ of Ala (Tuscaloosa). I attended Auburn, too, for 2yrs in Electrical Engineering, before transferring to Berklee (Boston).


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Apr 22, 2020)

Shawn E. Donahoo said:


> Yes, I've played there a few times. Univ of Ala (Tuscaloosa). I attended Auburn, too, for 2yrs in Electrical Engineering, before transferring to Berklee (Boston).


My big boo boo on Tuscaloosa


----------



## C.R. Rivera (May 19, 2020)

Shawn, are you playing an EWI at the start of your Dance of the Mermaids? That is so well done, and I see you remastered it. Cheers, Carlos


----------



## Shawn E. Donahoo (May 20, 2020)

C.R. Rivera said:


> Shawn, are you playing an EWI at the start of your Dance of the Mermaids? That is so well done, and I see you remastered it. Cheers, Carlos


The solo instrument is a "flute" patch on a Roland MKS-70. The other instruments I used for the WATER CIRCLE album was a Yamaha TX-816 Rack (8 DX7's) and 2 Kurzweil K250's. (old school)


----------



## creativeforge (May 20, 2020)

Shawn E. Donahoo said:


> The solo instrument is a "flute" patch on a Roland MKS-70. The other instruments I used for the WATER CIRCLE album was a Yamaha TX-816 Rack (8 DX7's) and 2 Kurzweil K250's. (old school)



Loved that Kurzy (2500?). That "Enigma" flute is now immortal.  I knew a guy who did a lot of work for Nature shows using that (for PBS I think).


----------



## Shawn E. Donahoo (May 21, 2020)

C.R. Rivera said:


> Shawn, are you playing an EWI at the start of your Dance of the Mermaids? That is so well done, and I see you remastered it. Cheers, Carlos


I just emailed you a free digital download of the remastered WATER CIRCLE. Just wanted to give you a head's up. The CD is being mailed tomorrow. Thank you SO MUCH!!!


----------



## C.R. Rivera (May 22, 2020)

Can't wait to put it on! Have a safe weekend down south, as I think you have a hurricane coming your way!


----------



## C.R. Rivera (May 28, 2020)

Shawn, got it, and we are grooving on it. By the way, for some of my historical research, I used two of Jung's precepts: the Shadow and Synchronicity!


----------

